# missing neons



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

my three piranhas arnt very big and the biggest is only just one inch as you can see from the photo.
but i have already lost two neons and i have searched everywhere for them but if the piranhas did eat them as i doubt they would becuse thre would be skulls and skeletons,where the hell wouldthey have gone becuse my baby reds cant really even eat shrimp as i mean there teeth arnt very big.


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

im going to the fish store tomorow and im going to get 3 baby neons and chuck them in there,you dont think my one inchers will have a problem with them do you.

i mean in getting there teeth into them..lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

1. Your biggest p is around 1.5" or 2". His anal fin is already turning red which is a dead give away that he is bigger than 1". At one inch they have the terminal black ban around the base of their tail, and black spots, no red.
2. It is not necessary that there would be skulls nor skeletons remaining in the tank.
3. Yes, your p's are capable of eating a neon.
4. Do you really need to ask where the neons went? Humm, piranha tank, missing neons, as Pee-Wee Hermon used to say "connect the dots, la la la la"

Sorry, I could not help myself. Damn-it, this whole post is dirty now.


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

dude, no matter what i think you shouldnt put neons in there. i had 1 inchers in a 10g for a while and they ate EVERYTHING they even ate 2 of their own. dont go out and get neons since there expensive feeders.

piranha are born with razor sharp teeth.

ggrrrrrr! im gonna eat your face!


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok thanks coldfire you have bben a help but would it be ok to pop down to the store and get some baby neons.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> as Pee-Wee Hermon used to say "connect the dots, la la la la"
> 
> Sorry, I could not help myself. Damn-it, this whole post is dirty now.


:laugh:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Telmob said:


> dude, no matter what i think you shouldnt put neons in there. i had 1 inchers in a 10g for a while and they ate EVERYTHING they even ate 2 of their own. dont go out and get neons since there expensive feeders.
> 
> piranha are born with razor sharp teeth.
> 
> *ggrrrrrr! im gonna eat your face!*












If you are going to feed neons make sure that they are "clean".


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

well they would be wouldent they becuse they are all qurantined before they are sold plus they are sold as pets not food.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

colt said:


> as Pee-Wee Hermon used to say "connect the dots, la la la la"
> 
> Sorry, I could not help myself. Damn-it, this whole post is dirty now.


:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

mstevens100 said:


> well they would be wouldent they becuse they are all qurantined before they are sold plus they are sold as pets not food.


Not necessarily... do you see dead fish in the tanks at your LFS on occassion? those fish didnt just drop dead, usually they died for a reason.


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

no ive never seen them.well i have only got one tank,before i stick the neons in shall i bath them in something.


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

no you wont find skulls or nothing because i had 6 danios in my tanks before i got my sanchezi and the first night 2 ended up missing then last night another ended up missing


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok thanks,i will buy 3 baby neons 2mra and give them to my Ps,shall i bath them in salt first or something.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

neons are expensive! get baby guppies... they're cheap (10 for $2.19).


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

which carry the leat diseases,taylor said like he buys neons becuse they dont carry many diseases


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure guppies are fine, i feed them to my baby p's and they seem to be fine, but i dont only feed them feeders, make sure you feed them other stuff like shrimp or bloodworms, etc. I feed them twice a day, maybe three but only 1 feeder/day if even 1...


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

i do but i kind of want to see them eat something.if i tarve them for a day then stick some small baybe neons in will they catch and kill them as soon as they hit the water,they do with waxworms which are bigger but not very fast,how big are your baby reds


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine are about 1½". I feed them feeders at night usually and they go crazy for them, but dont starve them(they might turn to canniblism, it is most likely at that age). It does take my p's a while though before they notice that there is something to eat!


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

why at night


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont know, its just my routine.


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

im getting them in the afternoon shall i just leave them floating around in the bag untill night.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Half an hour is enough, and if they are going to be eaten then its ok. My feeder tank has no heater and i just transfer them directly and they are fine just to the point where they are in my p's belly!

I would get a little feeder tank if i were you cuz getting like 2 or 3 feeders at a time is kinda stupid, especially if your gonna get 'em every day or so.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

zack-199 said:


> neons are expensive! get baby guppies... they're cheap (*10 for $2.19*).


What, what?!?! I get them 10 for $1.00.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> neons are expensive! get baby guppies... they're cheap (*10 for $2.19*).


What, what?!?! I get them *10 for $1.00.*
[/quote]

really?!? is it Canadian tho? and thats 2.19 with taxes

Its still cheaper than neons! i get em 3 for $6.49!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

zack-199 said:


> neons are expensive! get baby guppies... they're cheap (*10 for $2.19*).


What, what?!?! I get them *10 for $1.00.*
[/quote]

really?!? is it Canadian tho? and thats 2.19 with taxes

Its still cheaper than neons! i get em 3 for $6.49!
[/quote]

No. That is Georgia (USA). Well, three neons for $6.49 is a good price (not for feeders).


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

what u saying neons dont need a heater


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

If your keeping them as pets its a good idea, but if they are all going to be eaten then its ok i guess. Thats just my oppinion but my neons were fine without a heater for like 2 weeks until they were food for my p's.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Remember what I told you earlier about them just disappearing one day?









I have a local fish store that takes great care of their fish and there are hardly never any dead fish in the tanks. So it doesn't bother me to buy a few tetras once in a while for treats for my piranhas. If you do it often, it can get expensive, which is one of the reasons they are good for just a treat.
~Taylor~


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeha two have but i wana get some small neons so they all can have ago...lol


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, go ahead! make sure they all have their share! but mine just swallow the guppies whole! so put one in for each of em :nod:


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I think your P's ate the neons...maybe without you looking!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Personally i'm against feeders since even quarantined fish can carry internal (unapparental) diseases harmful/fatal to your Ps... anyway it's your call







!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

Mughal said:


> I think your P's ate the neons...maybe without you looking!


Yup, my p's are always active when im not looking...or when they think im not looking


----------



## mstevens100 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok thanks mate.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

my 3 innchers dont even make an effort to chase around my neons i guess they will (ive only had em for about 1 day now


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

check_ya_self said:


> my 3 innchers dont even make an effort to chase around my neons i guess they will (ive only had em for about 1 day now


they wont really for a while...ive had mine for about a week now and they still take a while to notice the feeders, they wont go after them until they go close to the bottom(where the p's are hiding). So the guppies just hide at the top! smart!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

this is a joke, right?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

whats a joke?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Everything that dude posted was a joke. He's one of those douches that have nothing better going on in their lives then to waste peoples time asking stupid questions.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

He could be a total noob, but then again, probably not.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

No. if you notice he was suspended. As was his prior account Rocketronnie. 
He was simply asking retarded post whore questions to work up his post count. 
did you read the one where he advised not to put gasoline in your tank because its bad for the fish.. Yeah. No sh*t sherlock.


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> No. if you notice he was suspended. As was his prior account Rocketronnie.
> He was simply asking retarded post whore questions to work up his post count.
> did you read the one where he advised not to put gasoline in your tank because its bad for the fish.. Yeah. No sh*t sherlock.


Oh, Thats why his avatar wuz the same, yeah i read the gasoline one! haha














stupid


----------



## Gee32 (Aug 16, 2006)

zack-199 said:


> Mine are about 1½". I feed them feeders at night usually and they go crazy for them, but dont starve them(they might turn to canniblism, it is most likely at that age). It does take my p's a while though before they notice that there is something to eat!


Do you feed them during the day. I usually have about ten-20 feeder fish in my tank at one time. My fish are 1.5-2 inches and from what I been reading you should be feeding them a least five times a day. I usally have four fishes eatten at night and during the day they get brine shrimp, than pellets, than blood worms. than what ever is closer.


----------

